# Lubrication For Yuasa Simple Spacer



## hvontres (Sep 11, 2015)

I recently got an older Yuasa Spacer. I just finished cleaning off most of the old shop grime. Now I am wondering what kind of lubricant I should use. It seems that there is a Zerk fitting and it seems to use grease, but I was trying to see what other people here use. And if you use grease, which kind?


----------



## sgisler (Sep 11, 2015)

That's a good question. I recently got a Yuasa CNC indexer that has two zerks, one is labeled grease one is labeled oil?


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 11, 2015)

If you go with grease, use a grease with moly-disulfite.  It'll be a dark grayish color.  A grade of Lubriplate grease would work.  What ever you do, don't use wheel bearing grease!  Oil is fine too.


----------

